# Thailand for 6 months?



## Stiofan

Hello everyone,

*Who*
Me my GF and my business partner

*What*
We are looking to move to thailand for six months for a kind of working holiday, we are computer programmers that make our living off the internet. We are after some advice about where to go and how to find accommodation etc, Google has not been helpful so far!

We have been looking at Krabi, which looks nice but our main wants/needs are:
1. Internet connection
2. Internet connection (not a mistake, can't live without)
3. Near the beach
4. Not too touristic but safe

We dont speak any Thai and we are not looking for any thai girls etc...
Our budget for accommodation would be upto $1,500 a month but less would always be better

*When*
Early 2013 (if the world has not ended)

*Where *
Been looking at Krabi but are very open to suggestions (close to the beach)

*Why why why*
I always get asked what i do and i tell people "i work from home on the internet, it's great i can work from anywhere with an internet connection" so i plan to 

Thailand looks great, so it looks to be our first stop...

Looking forward to your friendly advice.

Thanks,

Stiofan


----------



## stednick

*Caution*

Stiofan: 

I used the key words "house for rent thailand internet" and found a bunch. See Property in Thailand (Bangkok, Chiang Mai, Pattaya, Hua Hin, Koh Samui, Phuket): apartments, condo, homes and villas in Thailand You are on your own as far as the quality of the Internet service unless some expat can give you a recent recommendation. 

Another important thing to be aware of is your visa's legal stipulations. First point is getting legal permission to stay in Thailand for six months. I refer you to the sticky thread "Thailand - visits and Tourist Visas" for further visa information.

An even more important thing to be aware of follows: 

You refer to this as a "move to thailand for six months for a kind of working holiday". The question is; is this "work" or is this a "holiday". If it's a holiday you can legally get tourist visa's as shown in the sticky thread referenced above. 

However, if it's work, you will need a work permit. This is a whole other "bag of worm's". Work permits are applied for by businesses. So, if you want a work permit, you will have to open (register) a business. Also, if you do get a work permit and receive compensation for the work you performed while in Thailand you will have to pay Thailand income tax.

I point this out so you are aware of the legal requirements of performing "work" while you are in Thailand. The potential consequences far outweigh any benefit you may receive. Use caution as you proceed in your holiday. Stay legit and enjoy Thailand. Truly a beautiful place to vacation.


----------



## KuhnKarl

Just like in the major countries, the cable companies appear to provide a superior internet connection compared to ADSL (telco). There is also wireless 4G (if you can call it that) available in big cities. But be aware of how much bandwidth you will need. Getting in / out of Thailand in general often has bottle necks. And in locations off of the beaten path you can forget. 

As for location to stay with good internet, and beach area... Of course Puhket (watch the taxi mafia), Hua Hin (lots of thais vacation here) or Pattaya / Jontiem (party central). 

You might also want to consider how you are going to get around and what else besides beach you want to visit. 

Not sure what currency your $1500 is; but if USD that equates to just 45,000B a month. Is that just for housing or all expenses? 

If you like western food then plan on 700 - 1500 Baht a day, or more. You can eat like the locals and not spend as much. In fact I highly recommend the soup carts in front of most 7/11s.  Just understand Thailand with current exchange rates and inflation isn't quite the deal it used to be. (sorry, but true)

One word of caution, since you like beach... watch out for the jet ski / boat scams. 

If you do like some night life, at least pay a visit to Pattaya... wild town.


----------



## Moolor

If by early 2013 you mean March/April/May, be aware that is the hottest time of year here in Thailand.


----------



## Doji2012

HI Stiofan, I have been looking for similar accomodation to you as I need good internet service as I will be working. When you have 5 posts send me a PM and I send you the list of places I have found.





Stiofan said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> *Who*
> Me my GF and my business partner
> 
> *What*
> We are looking to move to thailand for six months for a kind of working holiday, we are computer programmers that make our living off the internet. We are after some advice about where to go and how to find accommodation etc, Google has not been helpful so far!
> 
> We have been looking at Krabi, which looks nice but our main wants/needs are:
> 1. Internet connection
> 2. Internet connection (not a mistake, can't live without)
> 3. Near the beach
> 4. Not too touristic but safe
> 
> We dont speak any Thai and we are not looking for any thai girls etc...
> Our budget for accommodation would be upto $1,500 a month but less would always be better
> 
> *When*
> Early 2013 (if the world has not ended)
> 
> *Where *
> Been looking at Krabi but are very open to suggestions (close to the beach)
> 
> *Why why why*
> I always get asked what i do and i tell people "i work from home on the internet, it's great i can work from anywhere with an internet connection" so i plan to
> 
> Thailand looks great, so it looks to be our first stop...
> 
> Looking forward to your friendly advice.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Stiofan


----------



## Stiofan

Thanks for all the reply, looks like i came to the right place...

@stednick
Thanks for the heads up, but our work is not really what would be considered work, we will not be taking any money from thai's it really is nothing more than a business man replying to a few business emails...

@KuhnKarl 
I have heard of the taxi scams, my friend fell victim to one... We are really not looking for a build up city or party town, we would like to avoid these places actually.
Yes was talking USD $1,500 a month for accommodation for the 3 of us, i'm not sure what that would get us but was hoping something nice with internet included, is this a reasonable budget for accommodation? is the 1500 a day for food per person? and would that be eating out? We would be intending to cook ourselves mostly at home.

@Moolor
How hot does it get? ( we may need a pool )

Thanks,

Stiofan


----------



## Stiofan

@Doji2012

Just seen your reply, i'll try giving u a PM once i have 5 posts 

Stiofan


----------



## KuhnKarl

Stiofan said:


> Thanks for all the reply, looks like i came to the right place...
> 
> @stednick
> Thanks for the heads up, but our work is not really what would be considered work, we will not be taking any money from thai's it really is nothing more than a business man replying to a few business emails...
> 
> @KuhnKarl
> I have heard of the taxi scams, my friend fell victim to one... We are really not looking for a build up city or party town, we would like to avoid these places actually.
> Yes was talking USD $1,500 a month for accommodation for the 3 of us, i'm not sure what that would get us but was hoping something nice with internet included, is this a reasonable budget for accommodation? is the 1500 a day for food per person? and would that be eating out? We would be intending to cook ourselves mostly at home.
> 
> @Moolor
> How hot does it get? ( we may need a pool )
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Stiofan



Might I suggest using Thai Baht as the basis of conversations of costs, etc. Then you can convert to your home currency as needed. 

I was basing food costs on two people. There are several web sites you can visit that will give you some insight into cost of living, google it. As a general rule 45,000 - 60,000 Baht is enough to be comfortable for two unless you go for high end accommodations in BKK. For retirement visa purposes the Thai government says you need 65,000 B a month to qualify or 800,000 Baht in the bank. This is a good benchmark for planning. 

Now about getting away from build up towns and getting Internet, that probably will be your biggest challenge. Just like in the West, companies that provide services are where the larger customer basis are. 

I would like to say again, internet speeds inside Thailand are pretty good if you have ADSL or cable. The real problem is getting in and out of the country. Since I do some work at home (like you plan to) when in Thailand, I have both ADSL (BBB) and cable modem. One or the other goes down all the time. ;-) 

What I suggest is pick the area you like, find a hotel or hostel for first week. Get adjusted to heat and time change. Find out where the local expats eat / drink and go visiting them and ask. Then start looking for where you want to set up home camp. 

Now someone else mentioned about VISA. If you are not really "working" and just using computer at home, you probably will be ok as tourist. Just don't broadcast what you are doing... immigration might come a calling for some tea. Just tell folks you like to watch sports on the Internet.  

Also, you stated 6 months before. Be sure you check out visa rules. You might have to make a visa run out of Thailand and back to get the time you want. Since I've been on retirement I haven't kept up with current short term laws. 

Hope this helps...


----------



## KuhnKarl

Here is interesting web site on price comparisons.... 

Cost Of Living Comparison Between United States And Thailand

Give up wine and cheese... and use local transportation, you should be fine.  Seriously, pricing can be all over the place depending on your lifestyle. But this might give you some idea. 

Also, I wanted to say again since you plan to be near beach... don't rent jet skis or the like... to many scams. You rent, go out, come back.. oh see the damage.. you owe jetski owner big Baht to fix and local police on side of owner most often... even though you didn't cause damage. 







Please don't get me wrong, Thailand is a wonderful place with many good people. Just be prepared and know about how things can go wrong. Also, I not see you mention health care. What are your plans?


----------



## TomC

KuhnKarl said:


> Here is interesting web site on price comparisons....
> 
> Cost Of Living Comparison Between United States And Thailand



Thanks. Fascinating list. Salary is 80% lower, that's why it sucks to be a working class in Thailand. And it's looked down upon by the money class. Labor is what brings down the cost of taxi and restaurant foods (80%) Rent is 60-70% lower and utilities about 50-60% lower. While the rent is cheaper, you also get plenty of mosquitoes and flies, so I don't know if it's that much cheaper considering the torture/inconvenience factors. Is it worth it to be eaten alive by mosquitoes and put up with the heat? It got to be other factors that make Thailand worthwhile besides cheap rent.


----------



## KuhnKarl

TomC said:


> It got to be other factors that make Thailand worthwhile besides cheap rent.


Ummm... let me think about that for a minute. :biggrin1: Oh yeah.... three little words! 









:clap2::clap2::clap2:

Ok, just kidding... I think part of life is that we all like to try something we haven't before. Thailand is so different from western life, that some find it appealing for more than just a vacation.


----------



## TomC

KuhnKarl said:


> Ummm... let me think about that for a minute. :biggrin1: Oh yeah.... three little words!
> 
> View attachment 6043
> 
> 
> :clap2::clap2::clap2:
> 
> Ok, just kidding... I think part of life is that we all like to try something we haven't before. Thailand is so different from western life, that some find it appealing for more than just a vacation.


Yes, that will do it. Case closed.:clap2:


----------



## californiabeachboy

TomC said:


> Thanks. Fascinating list. Salary is 80% lower, that's why it sucks to be a working class in Thailand. And it's looked down upon by the money class. Labor is what brings down the cost of taxi and restaurant foods (80%) Rent is 60-70% lower and utilities about 50-60% lower. While the rent is cheaper, you also get plenty of mosquitoes and flies, so I don't know if it's that much cheaper considering the torture/inconvenience factors. Is it worth it to be eaten alive by mosquitoes and put up with the heat? It got to be other factors that make Thailand worthwhile besides cheap rent.


I agree. I live in a place where there are no mosquitos, and the weather is great. For me, 3 to 4 months in Thailand is enough. That is a good website on price comparisons. I would disagree with the comparison of utilities, because the cost is determind not just per unit, but how much you need it. If I lived in Thailand, I would be running the air-con about 70% of the time. Where I live in California I never run the heat or air-con. I believe utilities will be more expensive in Thailand, depending on your tolerance for heat.

Good Luck


----------



## Song_Si

^ utilities, and heat tolerance

NZ has by comparison high electricity costs - maybe a lot higher than US? - but for me the last 12mths I was there (and prices have increased a lot since then) my electricity cost about $2600 - over 60,000 baht at current rates. And I was working full-time, house unoccupied much of the time, the need for heating the reason. 

Now - live in a 2yr old house, no aircon we don't need it just two floor-standing fans on most evenings, with recent price increase our monthly electricity (2 adults 1 child) has hit a high of up to 400 baht per month. Very loose figures, but well under 10% of what I had paid in NZ. 

Mosquitoes - we check every night - usually one or two only, at worst maybe five. All the windows have screens but there's doors open whenever we're home (they never knock, just come straight in!). Very area-specific as when we are on the farm 200km north they are a real problem.


----------

